# Which is your favourite Nintnedo DS colour?



## antonkan (Jul 6, 2009)

Which *is* your *favourite colour * for *one of three Nintendo DS systems (the original Nintendo DS (a.k.a DS Phat), Nintendo DS Lite, Nintendo DSi)?*


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 6, 2009)

For DS phat its blue.  You should have add it.

How does the dark blue look like on the DSi?


----------



## antonkan (Jul 6, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> How does the dark blue look like on the DSi?


Dark blue Nintendo DSi colour looks like this:


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

i like the red colour for DS, just that i have no idea is that a limited edition or is it a regular edition


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jul 6, 2009)

DS Phat: Blue
DS Lite: Limited Edition Gold
DSi: Black


----------



## antonkan (Jul 6, 2009)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> DS Lite: Limited Edition Gold



What DS game was it on the limited edition Nintendo DS gold colour? Is it The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass?


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 6, 2009)

DS Phat: Titanium
DS Lite: Red And Black
DSi: Dark Blue


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 6, 2009)

ds phat-electric blue
ds lite- cobalt blue
dsi-dark blue

yes i love blue


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 6, 2009)

I like the Bape DSL


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jul 6, 2009)

DS Phat: Titanium (one i used to own)
DS Lite: Blue And Black (one i still own)
DSi: Dark Blue (one i would own)


----------



## Elritha (Jul 6, 2009)

DS Phat: Titanium (mostly as I have never seen other colours in person.)
DS Lite: Black or Blue
DSi: Dark Blue (If I had one.)


----------



## computerboy (Jul 6, 2009)

DS Phat: Titanium
DS Lite: Black
DSi: Black

(I like black on everything that is electronic)


----------



## alidsl (Jul 6, 2009)

I like black on all 3


----------



## Defiance (Jul 7, 2009)

Phat: Titanium
Lite: Crimson red & black (never owned one but still...)
DSi: Black


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jul 19, 2009)

For DS Lite, I like the Gold Zelda edition and Metallic Silver the best.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 7, 2009)

white for everything (matches my Wii)


----------



## Masterchamber (Aug 7, 2009)

mines white


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 8, 2009)

All the DS phat colors look good, best DS Lite color is the Cobalt/Black and Translucent Blue (DX replacement case only).  Don't know about the DSi so I just chose both Black and White.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 8, 2009)

I like almost every color for DSL and DSi :\
Titanium/Red/Blue for DSP


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 8, 2009)

I like the matte black color on the DSi the best.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 8, 2009)

The DS Lite with Red and Black and the Red DSi. Red is just such a beautiful color, I can't choose anything but that.


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 8, 2009)

DS Phat: I had the blue one, although I think the red Mario Kart one looked pretty good too.
DS Lite: I have the Red/Black one, but I'd rather have the silver or dark blue.
DSi: Can't decide between white, dark blue, or red.


----------



## asdf (Aug 9, 2009)

My favorite Phat color is Metallic
My favorite Lite color is the Pikachu limited edition (I'm getting that soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
My favorite DSi color is Dark Blue.


----------



## Normalboyninja (Aug 22, 2009)

DS Phat: *Silver.*
DS lite: *cobalt and black*
Dsi: i dont own one but damn that *dark blue* japanese version looks sweet


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 22, 2009)

All I wanted is the Crimson/Black DS Lite and the Red DSi.

I have a PokePark Blue/Grey Original DS, Crimson/Black DS Lite and Cyan Blue DSi


----------



## dreamcast (Aug 22, 2009)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I like the Bape DSL


i have the bape ds... atleast the gold one for that matter http://i28.tinypic.com/f3ru55.jpg see?


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 22, 2009)

The matte black. (DSi)

Incorporating fun and professional into one machine!


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 4, 2009)

DS Phat-titanium
DS lite-mines black, but I love the lime green
DSi-haven't got one, but i'd want the lime green


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 4, 2009)

DS Phat - Titanium
DS Lite - Black
DSi - Black

I like those colours (they're the ones I have), but the Crimson/Black and Cobalt/Black DS Lites look cool, and so did the Dark Blue DSi that I saw in a picture on the first page


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 4, 2009)

DS Phat - Titanium
DS Lite - Cobalt/Onyx
DSi - Black

WOuld like to have a mix of red and black on the DSi maybe just a case or the house casing so I can change mine.

PD:
The dark blue looks awesome too. like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The Nintendo DSL Red Mario and the Gold Zelda look good also.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Sep 4, 2009)

DS - Blue
DSL - LimeGreen
DSi - Black


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

DS Lite i like the Crimson Red/Black & Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
DSi Red & Saga 2


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 19, 2009)

Though I do not own it, I'm pretty fond of the limited edition Gundam DS Lite.  Don't have a phat or DSi so I just picked random colors for those.

Here's a pic of the Gundam DS Lite


----------



## Forstride (Sep 19, 2009)

DS Phat - Titanium
DS Lite - White
DSi - Black


----------



## gblock247 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 24, 2009)

DS Phat - Titanium
DS Lite - Black
DSi - Black


----------



## Raika (Sep 24, 2009)

I personally like the Onyx DS lite best, but for some reason the shop owner talked me into buying the cobalt blue and black DS lite.


----------



## outgum (Sep 25, 2009)

Lime green ALL the way, What a sexy colour! You know its true, i would KILL for one of those!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 25, 2009)

White FTW! It's the best there is!


----------



## chrisman01 (Sep 25, 2009)

My DS Phat, which I use every day, is Hot Rod Red, and I think it's pretty sweet.

The original DS category should have a limited edition section as well, since that's what mine is... I don't know how many there have been, though


----------



## snowkid2themax (Sep 25, 2009)

DS Phat: Powder Blue (Nintendogs Best Friends Edition)
DS Lite: Chrome (Its a custom case, my favorite non-custom is Red-and-Black)
DSi: Lime Green


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

Titanium was about all I saw for the original DS. I have a silver DS Lite for about a day or so. I'm selling it on Ebay. If I was to get a DSi it would be black.


----------



## sonicwii24 (Sep 28, 2009)

DS PHAT: Titanium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




DS lite: Cobal/Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DSi: Black


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 30, 2009)

DS phat: electric blue
light: White


----------



## bmaster154 (Sep 30, 2009)

It'd have to be dark blue DSi (favorite color), but I have a light blue one, and so I'm not gonna change it just for the color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (had it since release)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2009)

DS Phat = Titanium
DS Lite = White/Silver
DSi: White 

The problem is I can't purchase a White DSi because my DSiWare and pictures on my current DSi will be erased.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 30, 2009)

dark blue dsi looks greezy still
i like red ds phat, crimson and black ds lite and dark blue dsi


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 17, 2009)

DS Phat: Red
DS Lite: Black (But I really, really want the lime green on.)
DSi: I went with the blue one, since I had a black Lite.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 5, 2010)

DS Phat: Titanium (I don't own one)
DSL: Black, Gold Zelda edition, Blue (own black w/ skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
DSi: Black, Dark blue (own black w/ clear case which i can't remove  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still nice )

YEYE


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Apr 5, 2010)

DS Phat: Titanium
DSL: Metallic
DSi: Black or white


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 5, 2010)

I prefer my DS Phat in the original grey color. The alternative colours were really bad. I did mod my DS Phat to be white though, which looks really good as well.

I have a black DS Lite, and I like it. I probably won't buy a DSi (I'll wait for the 3DS instead), but if I get one it'll probably be black. If the 3DS looks similar to the DSi I'll get that in black.


----------



## Fat D (Apr 5, 2010)

Phat: The normal black/silver one, I guess that one is titanium.
Lite: White to go with Wii or Cobalt/Black. Not pure black, I hate glossy dark surfaces. Well, I hate glossy surfaces period, but with lighter colors, they are a lot less awful. And while I generally hate colored items, the blue sets a nice accent. No silver one for a simple reason: it is hard to find matching Slot-2 devices.
i: Black, of course. Nothing better if the surface is matte.


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 6, 2010)

Phat: I got the Electric Blue one, which looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
DS Lite: I didn't get this one, but I thought about buying the Red and Black one.
DSi: I got the pink one (which was released in America 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## The Pi (Apr 6, 2010)

phat: titanium  got 2 days after it came out 
lite: black but a truck went over it (don't ask)
dsi: black (can't wait till custom firmware comes out)


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 6, 2010)

DsPhat Titanium
DSL Black 
DSi  White


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 6, 2010)

DS Phat: Titanium
DS Lite: White
DSi: White

Didn't I respond to this, before?


----------



## 5% (Apr 7, 2010)

Phat : Titanium
Lite : Enamel Navy
DSi : Red
XL : Bronze


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 7, 2010)

Phat : Titanium (you forgot pink and blue)
Lite : Black
DSi : Black (Pink and blue are available in Australasia BTW cos my sister has one)
XL : Bronze

DSi XL isn't out until the 15th here so i'm looking forward to my Bronze one.


----------



## Porobu (Apr 10, 2010)

BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 11, 2010)

My favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Decalgirl vinyl skin, i custom ordered it so you wont have to.
(it's 5bucks cheaper for you now)


----------



## Porobu (Apr 11, 2010)

it looks very good


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 11, 2010)

Porobu said:
			
		

> it looks very good



TY it took me a while to find it in the sea of skins ^^


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

I never had a DS fat but my gf has a blue one

My DSL was Black and my DSi XL is Bronze.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

I like my Dark Blue DS lite. It's so dark it looks black unless it's right in the sun.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 11, 2010)

crimson black ds lite.

the ONLY best combo with 2 colors for the ds lite.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 11, 2010)

Electric Blue on the DS Phat was the best for me.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Apr 11, 2010)

Limited Edition Zelda Gold DSL with Tri-Force on bottom right corner of top shell.


----------



## chriso (Apr 11, 2010)

DSlite - Translucent Blue
DSi - White


I like most of the mod colors combos you guys do as well.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 12, 2010)

For the Phat it's Titanium
For the DSL it's the Red and Black Limited edition.Can't seem to find a picture of it.
For the DSi it's black(voted for the wrong thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Apr 12, 2010)

I've always gone with black whenever possible... Black DSi, DSL, Ipod, thinking about getting a black case for my wii too... to go with the theme


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 12, 2010)

Phat - Matte Black is best, case mod but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lite - Anything with black or just plain white
DSi - Black or White, just cleaner


----------



## Berioth (Apr 13, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> For the Phat it's Titanium
> For the DSL it's the Red and Black Limited edition.Can't seem to find a picture of it.
> For the DSi it's black(voted for the wrong thing
> 
> ...








there you go

for me, the red and black too(my ds color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and as for the other two, i dont have a phat or an dsi so cant tell


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 13, 2010)

Berioth said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though I agree with this one, I own a Silver DSL


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 20, 2010)

classic black and red.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the red and white original DS, the Red and black DS lite, and for DSi I like the red one and the black one. I haven't seen the DSi XLs so I don't know which I like for that.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought a Silver NDS Lite for my 3rd DS Lite because Target stopp carrying the white ones.

And I ABSOLUTELY hate it. It suffers from my very 1st DS problems. If you banged up any part of it, you always notice, and the paint on it chips and rubs off. Why is it even painted to begin with ?!


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

Phat: Blue
Lite: Polar White
DSi: Blue


----------



## Krestent (Apr 21, 2010)

Phat: Electric Blue
Lite:  Red/Black
i:  Metallic Blue


----------



## MissingNo._ (Apr 21, 2010)

NINTENDO DS: Titanium
NINTENDO DS Lite: Red and Black
NINTENDO DSi: Black


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 21, 2010)

i have this one, and it's my favorite, till the DSiXL comes out with more colours, i do like the pink colour on the DSi XL though.


----------



## Vigilante (May 4, 2010)

Black because it is a classy color


----------



## gameboy13 (May 5, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

>


This.


----------



## redsmas (May 14, 2010)

to be honest the dsi looks way better in white (in comparison to my ds lite that was black)


----------



## jefffisher (May 14, 2010)

the limited edition yellow pikachu dsl is the best color for me


----------



## logical thinker (May 14, 2010)

White, which is Apple-like white (the thing I like about Apple).


----------



## Balee56 (May 14, 2010)

DS Lite:Crimson Red and Black
DSi XLark Brown


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 15, 2010)

anything dark colored for me is great...
i have a pink lite and grease was at the edges... coz it was something like plastic on it?
but on my 2 lite's(red, blue) it just gets fingerprints.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DISGUSTING


----------

